# Tommy - MY zipper faced boy



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He sure is beautiful! I wanted to see a pic of his zipper face tho


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He looks gorgeous. What a coat! How many points does he need to finish?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is very handsome.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> He looks gorgeous. What a coat! How many points does he need to finish?


Thank you! He's at 11 points, with a major. Best though, (aside from his temperament - he's very sweet...) is that he is OFA Good, Elbows Normal, CERF Eyes clear, and Cardiac normal.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very pretty boy - and I love his coat and coloring too<:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a hunk! How did the dogfather ever let his boy go to FL... did he go too??? lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tommy is beautiful.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tommy is a very handsome dog and obviously doing well in the ring and in his genetics


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> He sure is beautiful! I wanted to see a pic of his zipper face tho


A clean zipper is a happy zipper...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I want to see the zipper!!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL, guess I should have read the second page before I started making demands!

Lovely zipper


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Tommy is a gorgeous boy! I'd love to be in Florida too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> LOL, guess I should have read the second page before I started making demands!
> 
> Lovely zipper


 
Just for you...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Tommy is beautiful.


Thank you, Mary. He is the result of my trip to St. Louis when you and I met...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey wants to know if Tommy will be her boyfriend???


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

You know I don't think I've every seen a zipper face until I joined this site.
Tommy you are the cat's meow. And Baily, could you be any cuter?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ladyhawk said:


> You know I don't think I've every seen a zipper face until I joined this site.
> Tommy you are the cat's meow. And Baily, could you be any cuter?


A "zipper" is a cowlick running up the foreface. Tommy's is very long, from his nose all the way up beyond his stop into his forehead. I've never been a fan :curtain:. I've always found them distracting when a dog is being shown. And sometimes dogs with "zippers" appear to have a hard or "course" expression. When Tommy was born and it became apparent that he had one, I was ready to sell him. My husband put the kibosh on that and announced "He's staying." Mind you, this was the first in 30 years that he has insisted stay. I still wasn't convinced til I saw him move across the yard, soaking wet. It was lovely. So, he stayed, and every win has validated The Dogfather's choice. The zipper has bothered me less and less -and amazing to me is how much other people love it! I love the dog so much that he could grow a 2nd head and I'd still be happy with him! I'm looking less and less at zippers as being a deal breaker for me


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I love zipper faces! My family Lab had one growing up, its why we picked her out of the litter!! Tommy is so handsome


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's adorable! Congrats on the wins!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is beautiful - congratulations


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks great, Laura-he'll be finished before you know it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply stunning!!! I want to see a face photo!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"Best though, (aside from his temperament - he's very sweet...) is that he is OFA Good, Elbows Normal, CERF Eyes clear, and Cardiac normal."

Tommy is a beautiful dog. 
Thank you Laura for not only talking the talk but doing the walk to protect the future legacy of the golden retriever breed.

There certainly is something to be said for those cookie cutter goldens.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

solinvictus said:


> "Best though, (aside from his temperament - he's very sweet...) is that he is OFA Good, Elbows Normal, CERF Eyes clear, and Cardiac normal."
> 
> Tommy is a beautiful dog.
> Thank you Laura for not only talking the talk but doing the walk to protect the future legacy of the golden retriever breed.
> ...


 
Thank you. THAT means a lot to me. If every dog I produced could be a Tommy (or a Tommette) I'd be beyond thrilled.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

ZIPPERS RULE!!!!

Tommy you are a handsome gentleman... 

Gabby has a zipper too! Hers does not show as prominently I will have to try a closer picture.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> A "zipper" is a cowlick running up the foreface. Tommy's is very long, from his nose all the way up beyond his stop into his forehead. I've never been a fan :curtain:. I've always found them distracting when a dog is being shown. And sometimes dogs with "zippers" appear to have a hard or "course" expression. When Tommy was born and it became apparent that he had one, I was ready to sell him. My husband put the kibosh on that and announced "He's staying." Mind you, this was the first in 30 years that he has insisted stay. I still wasn't convinced til I saw him move across the yard, soaking wet. It was lovely. So, he stayed, and every win has validated The Dogfather's choice. The zipper has bothered me less and less -and amazing to me is how much other people love it! I love the dog so much that he could grow a 2nd head and I'd still be happy with him! I'm looking less and less at zippers as being a deal breaker for me


This story just put a big grin on my face this morning.  

I'd never heard of or seen a single "zipper nose" before joining GRF either. It's certainly unique. I'm still not sure what I think of them, other than guessing it would be completely different if I owned a dog with one. : If my next dog has a clean bill of health and great elbows and hips, he could have a zipper from head to tail and I'd take him.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I personally love the zippers! lol I remember years ago Shelly from Turngold showing Caddy, who sported a zipper and I just loved her! Tommy is a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well Tommy is gorgeous.
While not a fan of "zippers" my first Golden, Brandi, had one. So I do have a special spot in my heart for them.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Tommy is simply stunning! What a handsome boy, I can see why he had to stay! As for his zipper, that's cute too, although I've only seen one for real here in the UK. I don't think they're very common here.

I'm sure Tommy will go very far .


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Laura, he's beautiful! My Gunner has a crooked zipper....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

When I was getting Tommy ready to start showing, I tried EVERY trick in the universe to make that thing "disappear"... Trimmed it. Chalked it. Colored it. Sun-In'd it. To me, they all just accentuated it. So, I ultimately decided that I'd leave it alone. It's there, there's no hiding it, and it's not a DQ, or even a "fault". We'd see what happened. 

First time out the judge was a Doberman breeder. Ran his thumb down Tommy's face, said "Good morning, Mr. Zip." and gave him the class, and a Reserve. I asked him about it and he said that they were common in Dobes, and while he personally wasn't a fan, there is no sense throwing the baby out with the bath water. HA!
When he got his first point, I was getting the photo and said to the judge "Well, NOW you've gone and done it...: He asked what I meant and I told him that he'd just validated The Dogfather's insistence on keeping him." He said "Why _wouldn't _you?" I said "The zipper. I hate it." He looked at Tommy and said "Huh. I never even noticed it til you just mentioned it." The next 3 judges said the same thing. :doh: So, it's ME, and I have been learning to not even think about it.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful boy! I love the zippers - adds so much character to the dogs' faces! 

Tommy's colour, coat and body (from what I can see in the pics) remind me a lot of Molson so I like him even more! haha


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous Laura and I remember the apprehension you had about keeping him because of the zipper. If I remember correctly, more than a few members kept telling you that he was special too. I personally think the zippers are a bonus, that little something extra. They are one of the first things I notice...heck, I find myself looking for them. I saw them on a few dogs when I first joined the Forum, was too timid to ask about them, and one day another member did ask and Hooch explained what they were. I love 'em.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> He's gorgeous Laura and I remember the apprehension you had about keeping him because of the zipper. If I remember correctly, more than a few members kept telling you that he was special too. I personally think the zippers are a bonus, that little something extra. They are one of the first things I notice...heck, I find myself looking for them. I saw them on a few dogs when I first joined the Forum, was too timid to ask about them, and one day another member did ask and Hooch explained what they were. I love 'em.


 
Thanks. I don't know if I will ever be able to say "I love 'em", but, I do love HIM! (And it is pretty funny how puffed up The Dogfather gets every time he wins...)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PointGold*

PointGold

Tommy is a beautiful ZIPPER FACE!!!

Love this pic you posted of him!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> PointGold
> 
> Tommy is a beautiful ZIPPER FACE!!!
> 
> Love this pic you posted of him!!


 
 Thanks. Daniela, his girlfriend, took that when she was "on a date" with him.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

In his picture he looks like Obie Wan Kenobie.... I think there might be more too him than meets the eye! I think that might be his signature like, Cindy Crawfords beauty mark. Ever think of changing his name from Tommy to Zip ;-)

I think you could use this as a way to market dogs. You can advertise his offspring as "One of a kind Zipperheaded Goldens" and sell them for 20-25 Grand each. (All kidding aside he's very handsome and his "Zipper" really does add to his appeal)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Thanks. I don't know if I will ever be able to say "I love 'em", but, I do love HIM! (And it is pretty funny how puffed up The Dogfather gets every time he wins...)


He has every right to get puffed up.
Tommy's quite a handsome boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ya just gotta love zippers!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Better quality (? a little...) - the photog emailed me a copy:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Mr. Tommy is fine looking PG. Zipper faced or not. What a great guy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting the zipper! Gosh he is so cute, and Bailey makes a fine girlfriend!! LOVE those faces!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

He is gorgeous! And I love the zipper.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Better quality (? a little...) - the photog emailed me a copy:


 
I see so much Mulder in his face, with a more refined body like his Dad, Gibson.
Here's Mulder 









And Gib:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

When I saw that picture I was trying to figure out who his head and face reminded me of. I knew I had just looked at pictures of the dog but couldn't remember who it was....of course, it's Mulder!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> When I saw that picture I was trying to figure out who his head and face reminded me of. I knew I had just looked at pictures of the dog but couldn't remember who it was....of course, it's Mulder!!!


 Toimmy is a Zoom kid, and Zoom is a Mulder daughter. Bred to Gibson I feel like we really did get the pieces and parts I liked best!


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

he reminds me of deb hubbard's mario (friday's be my love) who is also a mulder grandson


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What an absolutely gorgeous guy! If that "zipper" would only guarantee a dog as healthy and sweet as your Tommy, I'd gladly refuse any dog without one. The Dogfather has every right to puff up.

:wavey:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Toimmy is a Zoom kid, and Zoom is a Mulder daughter. Bred to Gibson I feel like we really did get the pieces and parts I liked best!


I totally agree with you, if I could combine Mulder and Gibson in what I perceive as being the best of both, it would be what you got in Tommy.  I wish he were being shown out here, I'd love to see him in the ring.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

chipstone said:


> he reminds me of deb hubbard's mario (friday's be my love) who is also a mulder grandson


Very similar heads, yes. I like him. I think Mario favors Mulder more overall than Tommy does. Mario's body is very much like Mulder's was...


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations on his latest win.


----------

